
EVRST Inc. Business Plan - jot
http://investors.evr.st/plan.html
======
jot
Anyone else feel like this is full of nothing but hot air? Is this what most
investor pitch decks / plans have in them?

They've clearly spent an awful lot of time and energy on it but they don't
seem to have any real evidence that anyone actually wants it.

------
jot
Turns out this was a bad clone of <http://investors.dressrush.com>

